# Auto window up/down for CTD Gen 2?



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Has anyone found a version that works? I rolled the dice on one from ebay seller "coolintshop" here: Auto Car Window Closer Remote Controller OBD2 Tools For Chevrolet Cruze Orlando

It doesn't work, but nothing indicated that it would on a gen 2. With summer coming soon, I am hoping that one is developed soon.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

My 17 CTD will one touch roll down all 4 windows, just tap each button and theyll all go down without holding the button. What exactly are you wanting them to do?


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I am looking for something that will allow me to roll the windows down remotely with the key fob. It comes in handy in the hot months to air out a hot car on your way to it.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Not to sound like a smartass, but i leave my the fan on and start the car as im walking to it. Usually the air is blowing cold when i open the door to get in But i do live in KY, though it has been upper 80's lower 90's the past few weeks. Im assuming you have remote start?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Not to sound like a smartass, but i leave my the fan on and start the car as im walking to it. Usually the air is blowing cold when i open the door to get in But i do live in KY, though it has been upper 80's lower 90's the past few weeks. Im assuming you have remote start?


I do the same with my Gen1. Before I shut it off in the morning at work, I'll turn the AC on and have the fan on full. Like you find with yours, mine is cooled down enough by the time I get to it when I remote start.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Not to sound like a smartass, but i leave my the fan on and start the car as im walking to it. Usually the air is blowing cold when i open the door to get in But i do live in KY, though it has been upper 80's lower 90's the past few weeks. Im assuming you have remote start?



Good idea, but no remote start - the car is a manual.


----------

